# HID headlights killing the fourwheeler when turned on



## Cody

I have a H4 HID kit with relay harness installed on my 2007 Can-Am Outlander and I had to have them hooked to a toggle switch to turn them on. As soon as I flip the switch it immediately shuts the 4wheeler off. Any ideas of why and wat I can do for this?


----------



## heydockyle

Something is wired wrong or cut into and is shorting out when you try to turn it on. Check all the wiring.


----------



## Cody

They come on but it kills the atv instantly. I checked all the wiring. It acts like there sucking to much power from my battery or something.


----------



## Polaris425

I thought HID's drew less power than regular lights. ???


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

they do draw less. compared to halogens they draw less than half the power and put out a lot more light. deff a wiring issue! you just installed thiS kit?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I agree. You need to back track what you did to add this kit. Somewhere something is hooked up wrong, or you pinched a wire somewhere when you were routing stuff. Do you mean the HIDs come on, but the bike dies? Is this blowing a fuse anywhere? Try to draw your circuit for you lights, including your new switch you added and post a pic of it. I'm sure we can figure this out. It has to be something simple.


----------



## KMKjr

Are you taking power directly from battery or jumping/splicing it off something else?


----------



## Cody

I have 2 wires coming off my switch, one is hooked straight to battery the other is hooked to the power wire on the HIDs. Ballest grounds are grounded to shock bolts. Main connector on the hid kit is hooked to the main light connector on the atv. All ballest connecors are hooked up to the bulbs. Kit comes with a relay already wired in. With the atv off I can cut the switch on and they come on fine. When I crank it up then cut the atv on the motor immediately dies but the lights stay on.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If your HID kit has a connector to plug in the factory harness, I don't think you should have added the switch. If you don't turn on your toggle switch, but turn on the ATV headlights like normal, do the HIDs come on? How many wires are in the plug from the HID kit? The HID plug going to your factory harness, i mean.


----------



## Cody

No they wont come on like that. Thats y I added the switch. When I hooked them to the battery they come on without the key on so I hooked them to a toggle switch so I could turn them off. I believe its 3 wires. Cant remember and Im not around mt 4wheeler right now to look


----------



## KMKjr

I'd check and move the ground off the shock bolts and find something on the frame.


----------



## Cody

Tried that too. Had it grounded to a screw i put in the frame still did the same thing


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

you need to post the wiring diagram(one it came with) and draw a diagram of how you set it up. it sounds like you are crossing battery voltage across two hot wires but I'm probably just be not understanding your description. does the instructions call for power from the battery to the ballast or a splice to the atv light switch? did the kit come with an optional switch or did you just put one in?​


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I found this relay on ebay, this is how i did mine. Where is says factory harness, you have to tie it in to your factory light switch for the + volts and to the battery/frame for the -volts. Is your relay set up like this? I really don't think you need that toggle swich. You need to look at where you tied the HID kit into the factory harness. Something right there is not correct. All you need from the factory wiring is the wire that gets 12v when you turn on the light switch. That's the wire that should go to the coil of your relay. The other side of the coil goes to ground. When you turn on your factory light switch, the coil picks up and closes the relay, which puts 12v to your HID ballasts. I don't mean to talk down to you, it seems like you're confused and I'm trying to explain how it works. If you already know all this, feel free to tell me to shut up.


----------



## Cody

Thats wat my harness looks like. But my factory harness connector is different. Its a 3 prong connector.


----------



## Cody

The weird thing is that I can rev it up and hold it and cut them on and it doesnt die. I just wanted to figure out if there was a way around this.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

You need to get a voltmeter and find out which one of the factory 3 gets 12v when you turn on the factory switch, and wire it to the red (+)relay wire. One of the 3 may be a ground too, so you could use it for the (-) side. You can test continuity to the battery to find out if one is the (-). Both my ballasts work off one relay like the one I posted, so you don't have to have 2 relays.


----------



## Cody

Ill give that a try. Thanks. And yea mine work off one relay too.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Keep us posted. Someone on here can help you.


----------



## rmax

have you tried a new battery , if you can rev the engine an it will stay running , the ing system is designed to shut down if the voltage falls below 10v to prevent damage to it


----------



## Cody

I havent tried that. Wats the biggest and best battery I can fit on a Outty 800 HO? Anybody know


----------



## 4*4

Until you figure this out, I wouldn't rev it up with the lights on. I think you have a wiring issue ( A + hooked to a - or vise versa) and reving it up is just gunna kill your stator.
There should be no need for your added switch. Power to the lights is supplied through the relay from the battery, the signal to turn the relay on comes from your stock switch. 85 and 86 on the relay needs to see a (+) and (-) to turn on, doesn't matter which way, for example, if 85 is (+) then 86 needs to be (-) in order for the relay to turn on.

Sometimes the pins from the HID kit to the factory harness are out of order.


----------



## Cody

I rev it up to supply enough power to them for the lights to cut on without killing the atv. After there turned on everything is fine, i can ride all night with them on. Its the cutting on part that kills it.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Polaris425 said:


> I thought HID's drew less power than regular lights. ???


They draw less during normal usage......but the ballast takes insane amounts of energy from the battery on "fire up". When I had them in my brute I couldnt have the lights on and then crank it. I always had to crank it and then fire them up.


----------



## Brute650i

I would be willing to bet that the hid plug that you have plugged into stock wiring has the negitive and positive backwards. Unplug it and see what happens because the way you have it wired that plug is doing nothing for you or just swap plug around


----------



## Cody

Thankyou so much brute650i. That was the trick. I unplugged the factory hid harness and there was a positive and negative crossed. I cant believe they sent me a hid wiring harness with wires crossed up. I have been trying for so long to figure this out


----------



## Brute650i

no problem man. glad you got it worked out


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That's good news. it's never easy with these things. I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Cody

Me too. And thanks again


----------

